
The PocketCHIP Is an Excellent Introduction to Absurdly Cheap Computing - bpierre
http://kotaku.com/the-pocketchip-is-an-excellent-introduction-to-absurdly-1783019474
======
edtechdev
This has a lot of potential - I've been waiting on mine since January. Will
see if Retropie can be installed on it.

The only thing missing is a speaker, but you can add one for about $5-10 or
so: [http://blog.nextthing.co/add-a-speaker-to-pocketc-h-i-p-
in-l...](http://blog.nextthing.co/add-a-speaker-to-pocketc-h-i-p-in-less-
than-20-minutes/)

